# Formular aktualisieren-Daten werden erneut in DB geschrieben



## Jockel (5. Mai 2005)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Der Benutzer kann auf einer JSP in einem Formular Daten eintragen. Diese Daten werden dann nach erfolgreicher Validierung vom Action-Servlet in die Datenbank geschrieben. Danach landet der Benutzer erneut auf der Formularseite, wo ihm die von ihm eingegebenen Daten angezeigt werden (die speichere ich vorher in einer Session) und der Benutzer einen neuen Datensatz eingeben kann. Das Problem ist, dass, wenn der Benutzer die Seite aktualisiert (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), der Datensatz erneut in die Datenbank geschrieben wird. Das würde ich gerne verhindern.

Nach längerem googlen habe ich folgende Seite gefunden: http://www.jguru.com/faq/view.jsp?EID=497628
Allerdings sagt mir da keine der genannten Lösungen wirklich zu. 
JavaScript kann nicht vorrausgesetzt werden, ebenso finde ich die Lösung mit den Cookies nicht sehr elegant. Und das analysieren des Headers kann ja auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein, da jeder Browser wieder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht.

Es muss doch irgendwie die Möglichkeit geben, das zu verhindern. Bin für jeden praktikablen Vorschlag dankbar.


----------



## DP (5. Mai 2005)

...kannst ja einen timestamp-key oder so als unique-id durchreichen, dann wir der satz nicht erneut geschrieben...


----------



## Jockel (5. Mai 2005)

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort. Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft, dass es irgend ein 'Wunderbefehl' gibt, den ich nicht kenne, womit man locker-flockig eine Aktualisierung verbieten respektive einzelne Parameter aus dem Request löschen kann... Naja, ich hab das Problem jetzt über eine 'Dummy'-HTML-Datei gelöst, die einfach nur auf die eigentliche Datei weiterleitet.


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Mai 2005)

In Java gibts eine schöne Lösung mit Filter + RequestWrapper, bei der man einen POST einfach durch einen GET ersetzt und dabei einen eindeutigen TOKEN verwendet...

Ist aber leider ein Roundtrip nötig (30x)


----------



## Jockel (9. Mai 2005)

@Bleiglanz:
Hab den Beitrag eben erst gelesen...
Was meinst du denn mit dem 30x ?


----------



## Guest (25. Mai 2005)

Bleiglanz,
könntest Du auf Deinen Vorschlag nochmal genauer eingehen? Ich - als Anfänger - werde daraus nicht so recht schlau, auch nicht mit Googles Hilfe.


----------



## Waven (25. Mai 2005)

Ops, war nicht eingeloggt.


----------

